# OK couldnt take it anymore....



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i was trying to boycott from posting, but i cant help it... i need my GP buddies.:hammer:

these are from last Saturday, but i figured id share. Not many of you know, but the girls and i have gone thru some rough transition these past few weeks, and i decided it was times to take a break from life and go on a looonnnggg hike  Chyna has to stay on leash becuase she has serious AA and i would never get her back with all the critters runnin around.

Here is where we hike 

















































first things first. Kenya found some cow poo, and well i was too busy snapping pics of the scenerie it was too late to stop her, soo... i figured "what the heck" and let her get dirty lol

whats this!?








omg! my favorite!
























oh yeah....!

















and! the end result... i couldnt stop laughing haha dirty bitch

























chyna enjoying every minute of being out and about
















































what is that noise?








BIRRRDD!








me and my human  (sister snapped a pick without me knowing...)









PLAY BALL!
























































im tiiirrredd mom!









and some regular snap shots of kenya poo
































kenya has a seriously gay tail lmao

















FINALLY, the end... and chyna_ REALLLYY _didnt wanna go lmao


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwwww very nice pics! looks like everyone had a great time


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, that poo is nasty, poor collar.

Both of them are looking great, and kenya is maturing nicely.

nice collars.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those are some great pics!!! I loooove the dogs they are so cute!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey, i have a question. Its Kenya fixed? I cant remember. I think i remember something about chyna getting fixed.?


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

great pict. your dogs are awsome.whatever is bringing you down can't last forever just keep your head up and it will get better


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, you can't boycott posting 'cause we'd miss hearing from you! Great pics! The girls look great (but for the cow poo on Kenya, lol). Hope you get through your transition well. I can relate, I'm going through some tough transitions of my own. Keep your chin up and I wish you the best in what you're going through.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Great pics! How old is Kenya now?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dutch said:


> Great pics! How old is Kenya now?


man she just hit 9months yesterday **tear** she is growing upp too fast lol


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that looks soooooooooooooooooooooooo fun:woof:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i love kenya and chyna!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i love kenya and chyna!


aww thnx!!! ahah kenya woud love to meet peanut someday lol.... chyna.. eh she is kinda cranky lmao


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> man she just hit 9months yesterday **tear** she is growing upp too fast lol


Only nine? She's really filled out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great shots Liil! Those are some sweeet looking babies you have!!! LMAO those photos remind me when Jarvis and Indi "ran away from home" to a pig pature down the road... gawd they came home SOOO proud and black and STIIIIIIINKY!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dutch said:


> Only nine? She's really filled out.


THNX... she works hard... she looks a little hefty in those pics tho... but she is pretty lean... she just started working doubles this past week, so she should be lookin even better pretty soon 

chyna is started to drop weight, i wanna get her down to 45lbs... right now she is at 51 from 56 a few weeks ago. lol


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome pics but seriously gross i would hate to give that dog a bath!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

wow what a beautiful area everything is so green, the girls look awesome!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww thnx!!! they are trying hahaha...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Both the dogs look good .. Kenya has gotten so big ... They both look healthy and happy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty scenery and dogs! LOL Looks like someone got mighty stinky!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OOOOHHHH BOY!!!! STINKY STUFFF!!! I can just hear it now. LMAO!! Great shots!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they look great and the scenery is awsome


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

we're not all mad at u. just me oke: jk jk jk. if u ever want to give kenya a lil pikey.....u just let me know!:angeldevi shes gorgeous. i really mean that. they have a nice life if u take them hiking like that. props lil, much props.:cheers:----shane


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

You're girls are looking great. I would've freaked out about the collar, like you go ahead and get dirty all you want just keep your collar clean.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> You're girls are looking great. I would've freaked out about the collar, like you go ahead and get dirty all you want just keep your collar clean.


haha its leather so i can just wipe it down lol.... if it were nylon or another cotton like material i woulda just thru it away lmao


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwwww, what gorgeous pictures. Kenya is getting so big so fast. She is filling out really nicely. Boy oh boy Chyna is also extremely gorgeous. She looks so great, good job on having her drop her weight, she looks awesome. I just love seeing pictures of Kenya and Chyna, hopefully one day I can meet them in person.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are looking great!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Those are some great pictures. Looks beautiful up there.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Is that Loch Lomond?? looks pretty


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

college_dude said:


> Is that Loch Lomond?? looks pretty


ahah no its Lake Chabot


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for not taking it any longer... thanks for sharing with us great pics


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kenya is really beautiful. I cant believe she is only nine months. She looks great!


----------

